
MLstate - Secure Web Apps. Made Simple - macco
https://www.mlstate.com/admin/wiki/home
======
rchowe
It takes a few clicks just to find out the technical details of how it does
things, as soon as I clicked on the "solutions" tab chrome alerted me that the
page contained some elements that were insecure and turned the https text in
the location bar red, and every URL on the site includes "admin" as the first
directory. Doesn't instill much confidence for a security firm.

